# Is Asus Laptop Extended warranty available in India?



## Arjun1 (Mar 28, 2012)

My laptop is two weeks old & i want to extend its warranty, Is it possible to get extended warranty for Asus laptops in India ? there is a option to extend warranty on Asus.com but its not available in India. Laptop was purchased from flipkart.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2012)

Contact Asus Customer Care and I think it is possible to extend


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 28, 2012)

@Arujn1 I have the same query, if you get information from Asus Customer Care please do report back here.


----------



## Arjun1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I had contacted asus (international not indian ) , they told me to contact the reseller


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 29, 2012)

Arjun1 said:


> I had contacted asus (international not indian ) , they told me to contact the reseller




Oh, then u need to contact flipkart.
Do update us ....


----------



## Arjun1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I spoke to asus channel manager here in delhi , he told me that i can purchase the extended warranty package from their showroom in Nehru Place.


----------



## shailesh (Mar 29, 2012)

Is there any online way to buy the same??
What is their contact in Mumbai???
Thanks bro...i have purchased asus laptop 3 months back but didnt thought of extended warranty YET....


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 29, 2012)

Arjun1 said:


> I spoke to asus channel manager here in delhi , he told me that i can purchase the extended warranty package from their showroom in Nehru Place.



Actually I am from ASSAM,Guwahati ,so issue with be their if anything goes wrong with the laptop.
So I decided to go with either Sony or Dell Laptops


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 30, 2012)

It is confirmed that Warranty extension plan is there in Asus


----------



## Arjun1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Here is the list of all ASUS Exclusive Stores in India ASUS , warranty extension can be purchased from these stores.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 30, 2012)

Arjun1 said:


> Here is the list of all ASUS Exclusive Stores in India ASUS , warranty extension can be purchased from these stores.




 my city is missing


----------



## Arjun1 (Mar 30, 2012)

There is a Asus dealer selling warranty extension online on another forum , Rs 4400 for 2 years extra international warranty , The Nehru place asus store is selling 2 years local warranty for 4200 .

Heres his contact info 



> MSN - vijaychoudhari@live.in
> Yahoo! - leo_coolvj@yahoo.co.in
> Skype™ - vijay.sunil.choudhari


----------

